# Need Id Please.



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

2-3" Collection point Peru.


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

That's a Goldfish.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Hogdog said:


> That's a Goldfish.


Thank you. I was worried. Thought it was a Pacu.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Correction that's a goldfish with a sponge filter. What's up Zanni...is this your new pick up?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Gonna be. One of them


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Eigemanni


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Eigemanni


Peru collection point.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Eigemanni


Peru collection point.
[/quote]

Then S. serrulatus


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Eigemanni


Peru collection point.
[/quote]

Then S. serrulatus
[/quote]

Ding ding ding


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/195062-i-need-a-postive-id-on-this-guy/


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

silver doller, maybe a pacu


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/195062-i-need-a-postive-id-on-this-guy/


Trying to say its S.Eigenmanni?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

looks like it....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> looks like it....


Well its not, Eigenmanni don't come from peru.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

how do you know it came from peru? Are those import sheets %100 accurate? Could they be no mistake?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Its a fresh import..

And yes import sheets are 100% correct. If they weren't they would never be allowed to leave.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Its a fresh import..
> 
> And yes import sheets are 100% correct. If they weren't they would never be allowed to leave.


 I wouldn't say they are 100% correct but I'd trust it's from Peru if thats what Alex said. If it was a LFS I propbably wouldn't pay too much attention to it.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Its a fresh import..
> 
> And yes import sheets are 100% correct. If they weren't they would never be allowed to leave.


 I wouldn't say they are 100% correct but I'd trust it's from Peru if thats what Alex said. If it was a LFS I propbably wouldn't pay too much attention to it.
[/quote]

Alex









If everyone has not noticed.. I made this thread knowing what this fish is.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Its a fresh import..
> 
> And yes import sheets are 100% correct. If they weren't they would never be allowed to leave.


 I wouldn't say they are 100% correct but I'd trust it's from Peru if thats what Alex said. If it was a LFS I propbably wouldn't pay too much attention to it.
[/quote]

Alex









If everyone has not noticed.. I made this thread knowing what this fish is.
[/quote]

hahaha well in that case i say pacu


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

piranha r ppl 2 said:


> Its a fresh import..
> 
> And yes import sheets are 100% correct. If they weren't they would never be allowed to leave.


 I wouldn't say they are 100% correct but I'd trust it's from Peru if thats what Alex said. If it was a LFS I propbably wouldn't pay too much attention to it.
[/quote]

Alex









If everyone has not noticed.. I made this thread knowing what this fish is.
[/quote]

hahaha well in that case i say pacu
[/quote]

It will be fine for life in a 10g right?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yep johnny i say a 5g is giving it too much space so a 10 is plenty


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I still think that it looks like a goldfish.


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

Muda piranha


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

and water change= just topping it off when the water lever is low


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

BLKPiranha said:


> and water change= just topping it off when the water lever is low


Heck yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

and make sure you don't use fresh tap water, just used the water you siphon out from your other tanks during water change


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Heres an updated pic.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

what are you feeding it?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I will be feeding it talipia. It has not eaten yet.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

unique looking fish it's cool


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

your rinsing the filter out in tap water right???


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Yes hot tap water. I used dish soap and a little bit of tide to clean the tank also. Crystal clear.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

and remember to bath it once every other day with baby soap. if bath everyday the slim coat may get messed up. oh and don't forget to brush its teeth twice a day or after every meal.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

He just ate so I guess I better get out the toothbrush. I wonder if he will like my cinnamon flavored toothpaste.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

don't think they like tooth brush, the brush might damage its gum. use a clean soft cotton and gently rub each tooth with your finger, front and back. have to floss it if theres and food go stuck between teeth.
i have no idea on flavored toothpaste tho, i just use whatever is on sale.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i know my Macs love spearmint toothpaste...but like jp said u have to put it on with ur finger


----------

